# actualizacion y hal deja de funcionar

## angustia

hola

acabo de actualizar (hal, dbus, sysvinit, baselayout,... etc, las ultimas actualizaciones de gentoo para hoy) y hal dejo de funcionar (no autodetecta usb ni cdrom): 

 lo note por que kde reclama que el monitor de disp. no esta funcionando

 además al enchufar un pendrive, ya no aparece automaticamente la carpeta usbdisk en /media

 los montajes manuales siguen funcionando con todos los disp., ademas en el inicio hal no muestra mensaje de error, simplemente dejo de funcionar.

tambien intente volver de hal-0.5.5.1-r3 al que tenia antes hal-0.4.8 y no se arregla

reinstale hal, dbus, sysvinit, baselayout con todo (etc-update) y nada.

gracias por cualquier ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> baselayout con todo (etc-update) y nada.

 

etc-update es peligroso si no tienes muuucho cuidado, vas a tener que editar los archivos de configuración y a base de man ver si puedes arreglarlos.

----------

## angustia

si, es que antes habia tenidos unos errores extraños y habian sido por actualizar y NO usar etc-update despues. igual, al instalar hal y dbus no tuve que configurar cosas en /etc

he intentado volver a las versiones antiguas de los paquetes pero el error se mantiene...

----------

## esteban_conde

Echa un vistazo a /etc/runlevels a ver si están añadidos coldplug hotplug y tal no vaya a ser que no los has añadido con rc-update.

----------

## angustia

Rod-linux ~ # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

                apmd |

            asterisk |

               aumix |

  bittorrent-tracker |

            bootmisc | boot

             bttrack |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

                dbus |      default

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |      default

           fetchmail |

            gkrellmd |

                 gpm |

                hald |      default

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

           ip6tables |

            iptables |

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             metalog |      default

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |

                nscd |

             numlock |

             openvpn |

       pg_autovacuum |

             portmap |

          postgresql |

             pwcheck |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |      default

           saslauthd |

              serial | boot

               slapd |

              slurpd |

               spamd |

                sshd |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |      default

              xprint |

nunca use hotplug ni coldplug, y hal funcionaba bien.

ahora agregue hotplug pero igual no funciona

----------

## esteban_conde

Observo que no tienes hald en el runlevel, lo primero que haria es añadirle, caso de que no funcionase volveria a emerger hal y a compilar el kernel de nuevo pues este programa busca las fuentes del kernel para compilarse de lo cual deduzco (no se si con razon o no) que cada vez que compiles un kernel tienes que reemerger hal.

EDITADO:

Te digo arriba que tienes que compilar el kernel de nuevo, posiblemente no sea necesario y sea suficiente con reemerge hal, no obstante si tuvieras que hacerlo seria suficinete con ejecutar genkernel sin parametros ya que de lo unico que se trata es de que el kernel y hal esten compilados en el orden que el sistema requiere es decir no se si es antes el huevo o la gallina.

----------

## gringo

no sé si será tu caso, pero si usas ~arch y has actualizao tb. al último dbus hay que recompilar todo lo que dependa de éste.

Para asegurarte de que no es eso, mira con un ldd /usr/sbin/hald si encuentra todas las librerías necesarias; sino es asi, mira cuál falta  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## kalcetoh

Vaya con la actualización a gnome-2.12, si que me trae problemas.

El caso es que a mi también me pasa lo mismo, en nautilus no aparecía ningún dispositivo, pero hald si que iniciaba bien.

Probé a instalar dbus-0.50 en lugar de la 0.60 y por lo menos ahora nautilus se comunica con hal y me aparecen los dispositivos en Equipo, pero no los monta.

Según tengo entendido hal-0.50 no crea ninguna línea en fstab como hacían versiones anteriores y precisamente ese es el problema que da cuando intenta montar un dispositvo, que no existe ninguna línea en fstab. Entonces no entendía para que quería como dependencia pmount, que se utiliza para montar dispositivos como usuario. Asi que viendo que no me dejaba ejecutar pmount y mirando sus permisos me di cuenta de que tenía que estar en el grupo devplug, así que me puse en el grupo y vualá, ya funciona todo.

Nota: Al bajar de versión de dbus hay que recompilar algunos paquetes.

----------

## angustia

[quote]Según tengo entendido hal-0.50 no crea ninguna línea en fstab como hacían versiones anteriores y precisamente ese es el problema que da cuando intenta montar un dispositvo, que no existe ninguna línea en fstab. Entonces no entendía para que quería como dependencia pmount, que se utiliza para montar dispositivos como usuario. Asi que viendo que no me dejaba ejecutar pmount y mirando sus permisos me di cuenta de que tenía que estar en el grupo devplug, así que me puse en el grupo y vualá, ya funciona todo.[/quote]

si, eso era, todo es culpa mia, era pmount lo que cambiaba las cosas.

solo bastaba con recompilar kdebase-kioslaves

gracias, gracias, he dicho nada.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Ahora mismo tengo instalada la 2005.1 (Acabada de instalar) y gnome 2.10, basicamente tengo todo el sistema obsoleto asi que estoy haciendo un emerge --update world. me esta bajando en total 199 paquetes. Para colmo de males me encuentro con este post   :Shocked:  Espero que la distro no me explote al instalar tandos paquetes nuevos  :Confused: 

----------

## johnlu

Bien, he añadido a mi usuario al grupo plugdev, y ahora puedo montar mis discos usb, además de los CD-ROMs y DVDs.

El caso es que ahora las particiones /dev/hda1 (ntfs) y /dev/hdb1 (vfat) no me aparecen en Gnome Desktop en "Equipo", cosa que antes sí que ocurría. Me resultaba bastante cómodo acceder por ahí. Ahora tengo que ir a /mnt/windows por ejemplo, en lugar de al respectivo iconito que me aparecía al pulsar sobre "Equipo".

¿Cómo puedo hacer para que aparezcan al igual que antes?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que aparezcan al igual que antes?

 

Si no me equivoco eso tiene que ver con autofs, emerge -s autofs te dará alguna pista y posiblemente a traves de google o en la documentacion de gentoo otra documentacion tengas algun tuto, no lo tengo instalado ni pienso hacerlo al contrario que tu prefiero montar y desmontar a pinrrel, mi razon es que alguna vez me ha dado quebraderos de cabeza que algo estaba montado y para que algun programa sombre particiones necesitaba que estuviera desmontado, claro que cada uno es cada uno.

----------

## johnlu

autofs no me sirve, ya los tengo montados, están añadidos al fstab, pero NO APARECEN EN EL GNOME DESKTOP, EN EQUIPO.

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime         1 2

/dev/hda5               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail         0 1

/dev/hda6               /home           reiserfs        noatime,notail         0 0

/dev/hda7               none            swap            sw                     0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/secundario vfat            users,exec,noatime,utf8,umask=0 0 0     0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            users,exec,noatime,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0         0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrw       iso9660         noauto,user,exec,ro    0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/dvd        iso9660         noauto,user,exec,ro    0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto,user,exec       0 0

```

En "Equipo" aparecen: floppy, dvdrw, cdrw (tengo regrabadora de CD y otra de DVD), Red y Sistema de archivos. No aparecen las otras dos particiones que son la de "secundario" y "windows".

Cuando hablo de "Equipo" me refiero a ese iconito que hay en el escritorio con forma de ordenador o computadora y que al hacer doble clic aparece una ventana con más iconitos dentro.

Espero haberme explicado bien!!  :Smile: 

----------

## frangor

Fijase que tienen la opción users, prueba a cambiarlo por user

Saludos

----------

## johnlu

users es para que cualquier usuario pueda montar y desmontar la unidad.

user es para que solo pueda desmontar la unidad aquél usuario que la montó.

No tiene que ver nada con el "problema" que tengo, pero aún así lo he probado por si acaso y no ha dado ningún resultado.

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente sea cosa de nautilus si se ha instalado forzado.

----------

## frangor

Quizás si ahora estás con pmount tenga algo que ver el fichero /etc/pmount.allow. 

Saludos

Rectifico, he estado haciendo pruebas con pmount y no he logrado nada, es curioso que teniendo pmount parece que nautilus solo muestra dispositivos desmontables tipo cdroms, dvd, disquetes y dispositivos de memoria usb y no particiones del disco duro "fijo" aún teniendo los permisos adecuados, seguiré buscando sobre pmount.

Saludos

Solución: (Al menos a mi me ha funcionado  :Razz:  )

Al final resultó ser mas fácil que lo que andaba buscando con pmount xD, nada tiene que ver:

En gconf-editor debe cambiar el valor de /system/storage/display_internal_hard_drives a true

(se notan los cambios al reiniciar la sesión)

Saludos

Editado:

Por mi parte me rindo   :Mad: . No se me ocurren mas cosas. Casi que te seria mas fácil crearte un directorio en el escritorio con enlaces simbólicos a dichos puntos de montaje, claro que esa no es la solución.Last edited by frangor on Fri Jan 27, 2006 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johnlu

Bien frangor!! Ya estamos mas cerca, pero no es la solución. Parece que el cambio a pmount no lo hayan pensado ni probado mucho...

Bueno te cuento mi estado actual, me aparecen todas las particiones en "Equipo" hasta la de /boot y la de inicio de la zona  de particinoes extendidas que está marcada como /dev/hda3 que Gnome la reconoce como una unidad de 1Kib. Además las particiones del disco montadas me aparecen en el escritorio, cosa que no ocurría antes, solo mostraba en el Desktop las particiones removibles tipo CDROM o memorias USB.

A ver si conseguimos dar con la solución que nos deje el tema este en el mismo estado que en la Gnome 2.10

----------

